# What Clearo/carto/rbda/etc Should I Aim For Next?



## ET (30/10/13)

soon i shall have more than 1 active vaping device. now i could just go and get a ce4 type tank but my protank 1 does the job well enough for a stable not much fuss device. now i can look for a slightly more high maintenance device and was looking at either a dripper type thinghy or one of those genesis style atomizers or wait for protank 3 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

Get an RSST. 
They are quite awesome once you have set them up nicely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (30/10/13)

The Smok RSST seems to be great. I can't see why they so expensive though. Perhaps its the coil savings priced in.
Some people seem to have problems with the building of the coils though, but when they eventually get it right, they
are happy with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (30/10/13)

If you want to get into RDA's i would highly recommend the trident clone. Great flavor and really easy to build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/10/13)

Im waiting to try the iClear16 and iClear30. Never tried a dual core before.


----------



## TylerD (30/10/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> The Smok RSST seems to be great. I can't see why they so expensive though. Perhaps its the coil savings priced in.
> Some people seem to have problems with the building of the coils though, but when they eventually get it right, they
> are happy with them.


I bought one, second coil now and no issues. 1.5 ohms because of the SVD. Will get a mech mod for sub ohm and then I'm waxed. Really easy to set up the RSST. I love it! Thanks Crafty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (30/10/13)

i do like me those rsst type tanks.

this one
http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006539/1502700-aga-t2-genesis-style-rebuildable-atomizer-3-2ml

ok not only is it nice and cheapish, but it's wide, 22mm wide so will look nice sitting on my evic tube

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (24/1/14)

My 2c. The genny mesh type atties is slowly fading out, as the vacuum fed ones like the kayfun and tayfun is kicking in. I just gave up with mesh, constant fiddling with the coils to prevent hot spots, always keeping your whole pv upright to prevent leaking also got to me. I've been through the whole lot, and honestly, you can not beat the simplicity, flavour and vapor production of a dripper. Get a Patriot, Trident or IGO-W, build a decent coil with silica, cotton wool (boiled) or ekowool, and your taste buds will thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## drew (24/1/14)

The aspire nautilus seems to be the next best thing from reviews I've seen.


----------



## SunRam (24/1/14)

drew said:


> The aspire nautilus seems to be the next best thing from reviews I've seen.



I absolutely hated it. Got one in from the States as soon as it was on the market, and I was horribly disappointed. All 5 coils tasted like old rubber. Now it's gathering dust in the spares box lol. A lot of people on ECF had similar experiences, but interestingly enough, by far the most people love it. Preferences and taste buds differ I suppose.


----------



## drew (24/1/14)

SunRam said:


> I absolutely hated it. Got one in from the States as soon as it was on the market, and I was horribly disappointed. All 5 coils tasted like old rubber. Now it's gathering dust in the spares box lol. A lot of people on ECF had similar experiences, but interestingly enough, by far the most people love it. Preferences and taste buds differ I suppose.


Assume that was an older one. There's a 2014 version with adjustable airflow, competition to the aerotank I guess.


----------



## SunRam (24/1/14)

Yes, you're right, it was the first Aspire Tanks, but the heads are still the same rubbery tasting junk. No amount of airflow will sort that crap taste out. Guess I've been spoiled by drippers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

